# Gattuso commenta il pareggio contro il Benevento. 3 dicembre 2017.



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Le parole di Rino Gattuso nel post Benevento - Milan 2-2:"Che Milan ho visto? L'arrabbiatura non l'arbitro non c'entra nulla. Devo ringraziare i ragazzi per la prestazione. Ce l'hanno messa tutta ed abbiamo preso un gol beffa. Voglio ringraziare il gruppo, c'è grande senso di appartenenza e grande disperazione nello spogliatoio. Dispiace ma io non posso rimproverare nulla alla mia squadra. Dobbiamo migliorare la condizione fisica potevamo sviluppare molto meglio. Abbiamo perso 3-4 palle in uscita. Con personalità in più potevamo fare meglio. Per giocare in questo modo ci vuole gamba. Ma la squadra mi è sembrata viva. Il Benevento ha fatto bene nelle ultime partite. Il primo erorre lo abbiamo pagato caro. Dobbiamo continuare su questi concetti qul".


----------



## kipstar (3 Dicembre 2017)

l'ho visto in difficoltà nelle risposte


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Esoneratelo dai..


----------



## uolfetto (3 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## PheelMD (3 Dicembre 2017)

E cosa doveva dire?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Rino Gattuso nel post Benevento - Milan 2-2:"Che Milan ho visto? L'arrabbiatura non l'arbitro non c'entra nulla. Devo ringraziare i ragazzi per la prestazione. Ce l'hanno messa tutta ed abbiamo preso un gol beffa. Voglio ringraziare il gruppo, c'è grande senso di appartenenza e grande disperazione nello spogliatoio. Dispiace ma io non posso rimproverare nulla alla mia squadra. Dobbiamo migliorare la condizione fisica potevamo sviluppare molto meglio. Abbiamo perso 3-4 palle in uscita. Con personalità in più potevamo fare meglio. Per giocare in questo modo ci vuole gamba. Ma la squadra mi è sembrata viva. Il Benevento ha fatto bene nelle ultime partite. Il primo erorre lo abbiamo pagato caro. Dobbiamo continuare su questi concetti qul".



Vabbè, meglio lasciar perdere dai... lasciamo perdere che è meglio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Rideva?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> E cosa doveva dire?



Che si vergognava.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> l'ho visto in difficoltà nelle risposte



e te credo

Dopo una partita è già entrato nella storia per un record negativo che verrà ricordato per sempre. Dal punto di vista sportivo peggio di così c'è stata solo la retrocessione in B, anche se emotivamente nulla potrà mai essere come la finale persa nel 2005


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Era questo che non volevo. Ora già lo sto odiando, come mi hanno fatto odiare Inzaghi in precedenza. Per questo non volevo subentrasse in una situazione del genere.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lui ha un'idea di calcio, in questo momento irrealizzabile perchè questa squadra allenata da Montella fisicamente fa schifo e mentalmente non ha un minimo di grinta.

Si vergogna come un ladro, tanto quanto noi tifosi, ma cosa poteva fare? 

L'unico neo secondo me aver tolto Suso che sapeva tener palla per metter un altro difensore, non mi sarei mai coperto cosi dietro, detto questo non ci gira nulla a favore.

*Gattuso a Sky, distrutto:"Era meglio una coltellata. Quel gol brucia e fa male. Un gol beffa. Non mi sarei mai aspettato di prendere un gol al novantaquattresimo. Non sono frasi di circostanza, ma io devo solo ringraziare questi ragazzi per quello che hanno fatto in settimana. Dobbiamo migliorare in mentalità e nell'aspetto fisico. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo. Da cosa ripartire? Dallo spirito che ho visto, dall'impegno. E' una squadra che ci tiene. Ho visto una squadra molto abbattuta alla fine. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di qualcosa in più e portare le partite a casa. Così non basta. Oggi potevamo attaccare di più la profondità. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo preso ripartenze e abbiamo tenuto bene il campo. Ma non basta. Con questo spirito e con questa voglia si può costruire qualcosa di buono. Come mai sono così abbattuto? E' l'esordio. A livello mentale pensavo che ce l'avessimo fatta. Mi brucia. Si poteva passare una settimana diversa invece stiamo qui a leccarci le ferite ed a parlare di un pareggio".*


----------



## LukeLike (3 Dicembre 2017)

E pure lui dice che questo è tutto quello che questa squadra può fare. Ottimo.


----------



## The P (3 Dicembre 2017)

Da esonero. E sopratutto questa difesa a 3 è inutile, pericolosa e porta una sfiga enorme. B A S T A.


----------



## Garrincha (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mi aspetto il licenziamento di Mirabelli entro sera, sarebbe l'unica nota positiva e il vero segnale di una possibile ripresa.

È oggettivamente al 99,9% responsabile della situazione attuale e non riconoscerlo significa non essere obiettivi, lo 0,1% è di Fassone che lo ha scelto


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

*Gattuso a Sky, distrutto:"Era meglio una coltellata. Quel gol brucia e fa male. Un gol beffa. Non mi sarei mai aspettato di prendere un gol al novantaquattresimo. Non sono frasi di circostanza, ma io devo solo ringraziare questi ragazzi per quello che hanno fatto in settimana. Dobbiamo migliorare in mentalità e nell'aspetto fisico. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo. Da cosa ripartire? Dallo spirito che ho visto, dall'impegno. E' una squadra che ci tiene. Ho visto una squadra molto abbattuta alla fine. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di qualcosa in più e portare le partite a casa. Così non basta. Oggi potevamo attaccare di più la profondità. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo preso ripartenze e abbiamo tenuto bene il campo. Ma non basta. Con questo spirito e con questa voglia si può costruire qualcosa di buono. Come mai sono così abbattuto? E' l'esordio. A livello mentale pensavo che ce l'avessimo fatta. Mi brucia. Si poteva passare una settimana diversa invece stiamo qui a leccarci le ferite ed a parlare di un pareggio".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque sul discorso fisico ha ragione. Oggi colpevole sul cambio zapata, ma è palese che la squadra è distrutta fisicamente. Proprio per questo è inutile fare le barricate, visto che quelli ti doppiano solo correndo normalmente.


----------



## Tahva (3 Dicembre 2017)

Prendere gol al 95' dal portiere (anche se ti sei chiuso colpevolmente dietro che pareva sfidassimo il Real) riassume la stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2017)

A Sky piangeva, altro che ridere.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gattuso a Sky, distrutto:"Era meglio una coltellata. Quel gol brucia e fa male. Un gol beffa. Non mi sarei mai aspettato di prendere un gol al novantaquattresimo. Non sono frasi di circostanza, ma io devo solo ringraziare questi ragazzi per quello che hanno fatto in settimana. Dobbiamo migliorare in mentalità e nell'aspetto fisico. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo. Da cosa ripartire? Dallo spirito che ho visto, dall'impegno. E' una squadra che ci tiene. Ho visto una squadra molto abbattuta alla fine. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di qualcosa in più e portare le partite a casa. Così non basta. Oggi potevamo attaccare di più la profondità. Nel secondo tempo non abbiamo preso ripartenze e abbiamo tenuto bene il campo. Ma non basta. Con questo spirito e con questa voglia si può costruire qualcosa di buono. Come mai sono così abbattuto? E' l'esordio. A livello mentale pensavo che ce l'avessimo fatta. Mi brucia. Si poteva passare una settimana diversa invece stiamo qui a leccarci le ferite ed a parlare di un pareggio".*



.


----------



## Garrincha (3 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque sul discorso fisico ha ragione. Oggi colpevole sul cambio zapata, ma è palese che la squadra è distrutta fisicamente. Proprio per questo è inutile fare le barricate, visto che quelli ti doppiano solo correndo normalmente.



Se la squadra atleticamente non brilla non puoi neanche chiedere il pressing a tutto campo per novanta minuti perché io gioco così


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2017)

malissimo sono distrutto anche io


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Dicembre 2017)

Pagheremo a lungo i danni fatti da ridolini...

I pasti a base di erbette e tofu, la preparazione blanda, gli schemi di gioco inesistenti...


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dai almeno non ha sorriso, vale come i 3 punti


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Era questo che non volevo. Ora già lo sto odiando, come mi hanno fatto odiare Inzaghi in precedenza. Per questo non volevo subentrasse in una situazione del genere.



bravo, stesso pensiero mio, ci hanno fatto odiare inzaghi, seedorf e ora odieremo gattuso.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Pagheremo a lungo i danni fatti da ridolini...
> 
> I pasti a base di erbette e tofu, la preparazione blanda, gli schemi di gioco inesistenti...



Ovvio. 

Gattuso è e resta un traghettatore. Se andrà di lusso arriverà in Europa League.

Ma prendersela con Gattuso, oggi, è ingeneroso. Ricordiamoci che è stato messo lì perchè chi lo ha preceduto ha fatto Disastri con la maiuscola.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui ha un'idea di calcio, in questo momento irrealizzabile perchè questa squadra allenata da Montella fisicamente fa schifo e mentalmente non ha un minimo di grinta.
> 
> Si vergogna come un ladro, tanto quanto noi tifosi, ma cosa poteva fare?
> 
> ...



Ha messo Zapata per le palle alte, togliendo uno dei peggior Suso della stagione.
Il cambio era giusto, per me ci stava, il problema è che non avevamo in campo nessuno in grado di ripartire o tener palla.


----------



## Cizzu (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con Gattuso come allenatore? Scherziamo? Questa scelta dice soltanto una cosa: che questa stagione è completamente fottuta. 
Non c'è alcun desiderio di aggiustarla e sperare in qualcosa di meglio, perchè altrimenti avrebbero fatto una scelta diversa per la panchina.

Ma poi Gattuso traghettatore di cosa? Credi che a Gennaio subentri qualcun'altro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Da esonero. E sopratutto questa difesa a 3 è inutile, pericolosa e porta una sfiga enorme. B A S T A.


Un abominio tattico continuare con la difesa a 3, sia perché non abbiamo gli uomini per farla, sia perché si tratta di una soluzione difensiva ed una soluzione difensiva non ha alcun senso quando affronti le squadre della seconda metà di classifica. 
Il Benevento ha giocato con quattro dietro e noi, il Milan, a cinque!


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ha messo Zapata per le palle alte, togliendo uno dei peggior Suso della stagione.
> Il cambio era giusto, per me ci stava, il problema è che non avevamo in campo nessuno in grado di ripartire o tener palla.



Non sempre difendersi con tanti uomini è una buona cosa. Se aveva paura delle palle alte intanto era meglio metter dentro Locatelli piuttosto di Biglia. Ad ogni modo io non avrei tolto Suso, perchè nonostante la brutta partita lui la palla la sa tenere, sa prendere falli e far respirare la squadra, abbiamo tenuto dentro un Kalinic a fare il centrocampista, non siamo mai più usciti. 

Detto questo, Rino ha poche colpe e tanta sfortuna.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un abominio tattico continuare con la difesa a 3, sia perché non abbiamo gli uomini per farla, sia perché si tratta di una soluzione difensiva ed una soluzione difensiva non ha alcun senso quando affronti le squadre della seconda metà di classifica.
> Il Benevento ha giocato con quattro dietro e noi, il Milan, a cinque!



Anche a sei dietro.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Io penso che con Montella avremmo vinto.
Come diceva qui qualcuno, nel finale mancavano le gambe al di la dell'inferiorità numerica.
Per fare un gioco aggressivo servirebbe una preparazione diversa, cosa impossibile da fare in 4 giorni.


----------



## PM3 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ma dove vogliamo andare con Gattuso come allenatore? Scherziamo? Questa scelta dice soltanto una cosa: che questa stagione è completamente fottuta.
> Non c'è alcun desiderio di aggiustarla e sperare in qualcosa di meglio, perchè altrimenti avrebbero fatto una scelta diversa per la panchina.
> 
> Ma poi Gattuso traghettatore di cosa? Credi che a Gennaio subentri qualcun'altro?



Chi dovevano prendere?


----------



## Zenos (3 Dicembre 2017)

Maledetti Fassone e Mirabelli...ci porteranno ad odiare pure Ringhio


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Era questo che non volevo. Ora già lo sto odiando, come mi hanno fatto odiare Inzaghi in precedenza. Per questo non volevo subentrasse in una situazione del genere.



E' inutile prendersela con Rino. E' ovvio che Gattuso come allenatore sia peggio di Montella, perché non ne possiede l'esperienza. L'anno scorso l'Inter ha messo li un professinista, ovvero Pioli, dopo De Boer. Non ha senso mettere in panca l'allenatore della Primavera a dicembre. Sono cose che si fanno a maggio quando mancano 3 partite. A dicembre si deve chiamare uno esperto. Ciò detto, oggi abbiamo avuto la riprova che abbiamo preso dei giocatori scarsi. E i motivi sono tristemente noti. Il Milan (non da quest'anno) è una bella "lavatrice". La lavatrice di quest'anno, essendo stata liberata da nomi presidenziali italiani "importanti", ha un solo compito: fare girare denaro. Girare, girare.... Se necessario facendo acquisti farlocchi, più ce n'è e viva il re. Già che ci sono, i dirigenti italiani, con il benestare di "chissachi", possono fare anche qualche favorino a procuratori amici. L'importante che il money alla fine risulti clean. Ah... Dimenticavo: avete notato che Kakà si è scavato fuori dal possibile incarico di dirigente? Ha detto che "giudicherà" a fine stagione. Annusata l'aria di Milano, se l'è filata. Chissà come mai...


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Maledetti Fassone e Mirabelli...ci porteranno ad odiare pure Ringhio



Al tuo posto inizierei ad odiare quelle PIPPE di giocatori che abbiamo.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io penso che con Montella avremmo vinto.
> Come diceva qui qualcuno, nel finale mancavano le gambe al di la dell'inferiorità numerica.
> Per fare un gioco aggressivo servirebbe una preparazione diversa, cosa impossibile da fare in 4 giorni.



Oggi il gioco aggressivo non l'abbiamo fatto comunque.

Oggi abbiamo giocato come il Milan di Montella, non di Gattuso. Anche gli uomini, al 98% avrebbe scelto gli stessi Montella.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2017)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Chi dovevano prendere?



Dovevqmo tenere Montella o quantomeno sostiturlo con un allenatore vero, tipo Mazzarri o giú di li.

Comunque ormai c’é lui, tanto peggio non fará. Spero solo che qualche giocatore venga rivalorizzato.


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Dicembre 2017)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Chi dovevano prendere?



Ad esempio un Guidolin. Voglio dire... Un allenatore professionista, come fece lo scorso anno l'Inter che prese Pioli. Mi sarei accontentato di uno con 5 o 6 anni di serie A. Rino, permettimi, è davvero pittoresco. Prevedo un ritorno di Montella entro 3 o 4 partite, in perfetto stile Zamparini.


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi il gioco aggressivo non l'abbiamo fatto comunque.
> 
> Oggi abbiamo giocato come il Milan di Montella, non di Gattuso. Anche gli uomini, al 98% avrebbe scelto gli stessi Montella.



Il che significa due cose: 1) Rino non ha avuto il coraggio di fare le sue scelte 2) le scelte di Montella erano le uniche possibili. In entrambi i casi oggi si è dimostrato che è stato un errore mandare via Montella.


----------



## PM3 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma siete seri Mazzarri? Giudolin? Ma dai allora mi tenevo Montella.


----------



## Cizzu (3 Dicembre 2017)

Dietro l'esonero di Montella comunque c'è qualcosa. Perchè non puoi esonerare Montella e metterci Gattuso.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma magari Guidolin (o Reja)...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi il gioco aggressivo non l'abbiamo fatto comunque.
> 
> Oggi abbiamo giocato come il Milan di Montella, non di Gattuso. Anche gli uomini, al 98% avrebbe scelto gli stessi Montella.



Non sono d'accordo, parte del primo tempo si è giocato in maniera aggressiva, si provavano ripartenze rapide, Kessie spesso ha provato a sfondare come si chiedeva da tempo, Rodriguez finalmente saliva e si è riuscito anche a giocare di prima.
Un piccolo cambiamento io l'ho visto, ma la condizione fisica e le condizioni ambientali (arbitraggio) erano sfavorevoli.
Comunque il Milan di Gattuso lo vedremo tra un mese, sono inutili certe sclerate che sto leggendo oggi di altri utenti che vorrebbero già la testa di Rino.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> *Dietro l'esonero di Montella comunque c'è qualcosa.* Perchè non puoi esonerare Montella e metterci Gattuso.



Le scie chimiche


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2017)

ha risposto tale e quale a Montella nulla più e nulla meno....


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> *Dietro l'esonero di Montella comunque c'è qualcosa*. Perchè non puoi esonerare Montella e metterci Gattuso.



20 punti in 14 gare?


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ha risposto tale e quale a Montella nulla più e nulla meno....



Almeno non ride però.


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Dietro l'esonero di Montella comunque c'è qualcosa. Perchè non puoi esonerare Montella e metterci Gattuso.



Che intendi?


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Almeno non ride però.



ah beh se vi basta questo....comunque Montella rideva quando le cose andavano male ma era serio quando andavano bene in genere...probabilmente era un riso di nervosismo oppure una sorta di suo modus operandi...

ma il punto non è tanto chi ride e chi no...ma che siamo una barzelletta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2017)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma siete seri Mazzarri? Giudolin? Ma dai allora mi tenevo Montella.



Infatti bisognava tenersi Montella. Le alternative erano quelle.

Con Gattuso=Brocchi2, la vendetta a dicembre ti prendi rischi eccessivi.

Comunque sbollita la rabbia iniziale penso che sia il caso di qlsciare tempo a Gattuso almeno fino a fine Gennaio prima di giudicare il suo lavoro.


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, parte del primo tempo si è giocato in maniera aggressiva, si provavano ripartenze rapide, Kessie spesso ha provato a sfondare come si chiedeva da tempo, Rodriguez finalmente saliva e si è riuscito anche a giocare di prima.
> Un piccolo cambiamento io l'ho visto, ma la condizione fisica e le condizioni ambientali (arbitraggio) erano sfavorevoli.
> Comunque il Milan di Gattuso lo vedremo tra un mese, sono inutili certe sclerate che sto leggendo oggi di altri utenti che vorrebbero già la testa di Rino.



Clarenzio, ometti il fatto che di fronte ci fosse la peggior squadra della storia del calcio , di sempre.
lo vogliamo omettere? oppure vogliamo credere alla favoletta che magicamente fossimo piu' verticali o che come contro l'austria vienna noi fossimo finalmente diventati una squadra vera dimenticandoci di chi avevamo di fronte?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Era questo che non volevo. Ora già lo sto odiando, come mi hanno fatto odiare Inzaghi in precedenza. Per questo non volevo subentrasse in una situazione del genere.


Ma cosa ci potevamo aspettare dai. Ci credo che la società non voleva esonerare Montella (l'errore è stato confermare quest'ultimo a fine stagione scorsa) ed aspettare a giugno, ci stiamo facendo traghettare da un allenatore con ZERO esperienza in Serie A. Ormai la stagione è andata, ma non da oggi, da 5-6 giornate circa. Speriamo di fare una miracolosa Europa League.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Allenare il Milan è il peggior lavoro nel mondo del calcio in questo momento.
Chiunque si sieda su quella panchina si rovina a tal punto la carriera da dover poi passare anni per avere una chance.
Povero Rino, leggo dei commenti allucinanti.


----------



## robs91 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Spiace ma l'ha pareggiata lui presentandosi con questo modulo osceno, dopo che nell'ultima partita,con il 4-4-2,si è vista paradossalmente la miglior prestazione stagionale a livello di gio
co.Per non parlare dei cambi.Non ha scuse,anche se è qui da cinque giorni.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ragazzi, mi piange il cuor doverlo dire, ma Rino è mentalmente inadeguato per allenare il Milan.

Guardatelo, era uno straccio!

Giuro che mi spiace dirlo, ma non ce la può fare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Io non me la sento di criticarlo , mette Ebete fa fallo e non salta all ultimo secobdo


----------



## evangel33 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Un qualunque allenatore esperto di calcio l'avrebbe vinta a occhi chiusi questa partita.
È uguale uguale alla partita Torino-Milan 1-1 con in panca Inzaghi. Stessa inesperienza. Espulso De Sciglio a fine primo tempo con noi in vantaggio per 0-1. All'ottantesimo toglie l'unica punta Menez per far entrare Alex. Rinuncia totale del gioco. Glik 1-1.
Ed ecco che Gattuso con l'uomo in meno mette dentro Zapata. 5-3-1. A Benevento con l'ultima in classifica. 15 minuti di arrembaggio, lasciando totalmente il pallino del gioco a loro. 2-2.
Parlare poi della formazione iniziale sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa. Loro hanno giocato con un'unica punta, Puscas. Noi con 3 difensori centrali. 
Allenatore incapace, inesperto e tutto quanto.


----------

